# Western MARK3a Stuck in up position.



## Codywitkowski_28 (Nov 5, 2017)

I have an older western mark3 with cable controls. I believe the valve is stuck in the up position. I have removed the covers for the 3 and 4 way valves are verified the correct movement. Right now if I jump the solenoid and supply power to the pump the cylinder only raises up. I am able to put it in the lower position and manually lower the cyl, it's a gravity down system, from the cab if I run left or right the cylinder rises up. If I go up it doesn't do anything, if I put it down it lowers. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

You have a mechanic's guide.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...0_080193.pdf&usg=AOvVaw13Trl7lPgbdiHMYmW5P4AN


----------



## Codywitkowski_28 (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes, I've looked through it multiple times. It' not making sense to me.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Was this a working unit that has failed, or has it been sitting, or you just bought it?


----------



## Codywitkowski_28 (Nov 5, 2017)

I just purchased it. I was told it worked last season.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

If it raises when you angle, your lift valve is out of adjustment typically the reason it will also not lower as well


----------



## Codywitkowski_28 (Nov 5, 2017)

It lowers as it should. So is the lift valve to far in?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Codywitkowski_28 said:


> It lowers as it should. So is the lift valve to far in?


Try backing it out a 1/4 turn. Did you remove the cover, and try moving the lever the cable connects to, staying clear of the plow of course.


----------



## Codywitkowski_28 (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes that's in the neutral position and when you move it down the plow lowers. It looks like someone before me stripped out the plastics valve.


----------



## Codywitkowski_28 (Nov 5, 2017)

Okay I got the plow to actuate left and right, the lift valve was adj all the way in and stripped out had to replace it. Not I can' get the plow to raise. My cable is moving the valve but the controller isn' actuating the solenoid when I raise it. When I go left and right the controller actuates the solenoid and the pump runs. Is this a common problem? Are there contacts in the contoler that adjustable?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes, there is a copper contact, has three fingers if I remember correctly. I think I have some new ones. Also have a new controller if you need one.


----------



## Codywitkowski_28 (Nov 5, 2017)

Just pulled it apart and I believe I can bend them back into position. I'll check in the morning and let you know. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

My experience with them when they are old, you try to bend them back, they brake. Give it a go, good luck.


----------

